# Gracie with her Easter eggs!



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Here are a couple of new pictures of Gracie. I had her picture taken with the Easter Bunny at our local dog boutique, but those didn't turn out too well. Here are two that I did like!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very cute!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

how cute!! I love your little easter fluff!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Deb, she is just precious waiting for the Easter Bunny. I just love looking at her surrounded with all the pink fluff. 

Her Auntie Lynda is sending her big hugs and kisses:wub: and can't wait to see her.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh she is just gorgeous!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a beauty:wub: I love the second picture


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, she looks very girly in all the pink fluff. :wub2: Looking forward to meeting her next week. :w00t:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Deb, I hope Gracie's going to have a 24/7 security guard with her while in Texas ... or else! And Lynda, you might want to think about hiring a security guard for Gigi, too! :wub:

The pictures are absolutely adorable!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

lynda said:


> Oh Deb, she is just precious waiting for the Easter Bunny. I just love looking at her surrounded with all the pink fluff.
> 
> Her Auntie Lynda is sending her big hugs and kisses:wub: and can't wait to see her.


Just a week and one day now!!!!!!



Matilda's mommy said:


> what a beauty:wub: I love the second picture


Thank you, that's my favorite, too.



CloudClan said:


> Yes, she looks very girly in all the pink fluff. :wub2: Looking forward to meeting her next week. :w00t:


She is a very girly girl and pink is one of my favorite colors, so you'll see a lot of pink next week. Pink Sturdi bag, pink collar, pink bows.....Didn't quite realize how much pink I had until I started thinking of gathering everything up. We can hardly wait to meet Cacia and you, too!!!!



MaryH said:


> Deb, I hope Gracie's going to have a 24/7 security guard with her while in Texas ... or else! And Lynda, you might want to think about hiring a security guard for Gigi, too! :wub:
> 
> The pictures are absolutely adorable!


Thank you, Mary! I'll start interviewing for my guards right away. :HistericalSmileyarn, and she won't even be microchipped until she gets spayed after we get home from Nationals. Do they have an Amber Alert for dogs???????:w00t:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh sooooo darn cute!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

How sweet! That second photo is so cute! Happy Easter Gracie!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> Very cute!


 
:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

educ8m said:


> Here are a couple of new pictures of Gracie. I had her picture taken with the Easter Bunny at our local dog boutique, but those didn't turn out too well. Here are two that I did like!


:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love the pics !


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:wub:awwww what adorable pictures!!!!! :wub:

So soft and sweet :tender:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh she is so adorable!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Ohhhhh she is adorable!!!!! I love the second picture!!!!


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

So cute <3 I really love Gracie


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what beautiful pictures!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sooo cute!!!:wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Deb EXTRA CUTE !! She needs to be a "calendar girl" for Maltese Calendars! :wub: Maybe we should make a 2012 SM calendar with many pictures on it.. hmmmm are you interested ?


----------



## angelicag93 (Mar 28, 2011)

Great Easter pics, she poses so sweetly!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

SOoooo cute!!! That's one holiday I think I skipped with Nelson, but he doesn't get groomed till after Easter, and he's a mess now, so maybe I'll work on it next week hahaha


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She is soooo adorable!!!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

she's a baby doll :wub: I LOVEEE the second picture!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a cute little Gracie Bunny! :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Gracie sure is a little doll. I love her name also, it seems to fit her perfectly!!!!:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gracie is becoming a "young lady". Isn't she adorable with her Easter Eggs!!! Can't wait to meet her in person (and you too, of course) next week at Natls.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who posted such sweet comments about Gracie. Isn't it amazing how warm and fuzzy we feel inside when people remark on our fur babies?



Silkmalteselover said:


> :wub: Deb EXTRA CUTE !! She needs to be a "calendar girl" for Maltese Calendars! :wub: Maybe we should make a 2012 SM calendar with many pictures on it.. hmmmm are you interested ?


Jeanne, I would absolutely be interested in a 2012 SM calendar!!!! We just need someone to coordinate and choose the pictures of the month. :aktion033:Is that your hand I see volunteering???????



Lacie's Mom said:


> Gracie is becoming a "young lady". Isn't she adorable with her Easter Eggs!!! Can't wait to meet her in person (and you too, of course) next week at Natls.


Yes, she has grown up way too fast. Luckily she still acts like a puppy 80% of the time. I LOVE this stage. We can hardly wait to meet you too. If I recall correctly are you just bringing Secret?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - How'd I miss this? Grace is just so beautiful. I think of her as Grace Kelly - style and elegance but with a whole lot of cuteness going on. :wub::wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Deb - How'd I miss this? Grace is just so beautiful. I think of her as Grace Kelly - style and elegance but with a whole lot of cuteness going on. :wub::wub:


 Sue, that describes her exactly! I also think of her as my Amazing Grace! :wub: I do believe that it is through God's grace that she came to me.


----------

